# Knights?



## writeshiek33 (Sep 1, 2012)

are there certain levels or sub levels in knighthood if not then i will have to make them up


----------



## FatCat (Sep 1, 2012)

The only sub-level level I can think of is a squire, and that is a knight-in-training, usually a kid who helps them with their armor and holds their lance/shield/helm. Basically the knight's beeyatch. Now I may be completely wrong here, but I'm thinking anyone lower than a knight isn't even considered in the same category because knights are nobles. Other warriors exist, but they are men-at-arms which are sworn warriors to a certain noble. Then of course you have mercenaries and what have you. Just woke up so hopefully this is accurate.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Sep 1, 2012)

that is what i thought so i have create sub levels myself


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2012)

There were ranks of knights, from knight, to sergeant to knight-commander, etc, and particularly if they belonged to an order. For example the Templars had a hierarchy, and they weren't all noble-born either - Organizing the Knights Templar - For Dummies 

Templarhistory.com Â» Blog Archive Â» The Templar Hierarchy

Other than the noble born knights, there were ranks of Knight-banneret, a commoner of rank fighting under his own banner, a knight-batchelor a commoner fighting under another's banner.

Knights of the aristocracy weren't knights as we imagine them. They were the rank below Baron... Royal and noble ranks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes, Butterfly has the right of it.....

Ranks & levels did appear within specific orders. If you had one or more knightly orders you could make up your own levels or look to history for examples.

1. Templars
2. Hospitallers
3. Order of the Black Swan
4. Order of the Crescent

Honestly, there's probably hundreds throughout history. Many still exist today.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 5, 2012)

Fatcat:
The stages in becoming a Knight was Page (6-7yrs old) then Squire (13)

How a Boy Became a Knight in Medieval Times

When using many knights in battle, if there was not a chain of command the knights would not be effective due to bickering and challenging each others authority.  So any organization that used knights had to have rank for them.


----------



## Astner (Sep 6, 2012)

Certain orders incorporated rank, others didn't. Generally these orders were similar to other military officer ranks such as: lieutenant, commander, and captain.

The ranks of the Order of the Bath were: Knight Companion, Knight Commander, Knight of the Great Cross, etc.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Sep 14, 2012)

what was the age a boy had to be to reach full knighthood?


----------



## Astner (Sep 14, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> what was the age a boy had to be to reach full knighthood?


There wasn't a specific age, you could become a knight just after having become a squire at the age of 21. Of course you'd have to find someone to dub you, which was likely to go hard on your pouch.


----------



## Cleio (Sep 14, 2012)

Of course, a squire might also be knighted following a battle in reward for shown courage.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 16, 2012)

Or before the battle, as a way to instill courage...


----------

